# Oakley Flight Deck vs Flight Deck XM



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

What googles have fit you before






:snowboard3::snowboard3:


----------



## Hashiva (Nov 23, 2015)

I have a 2009/2010 Crowbar Tanner Hall signature which I really like, but they are just too old and scratched.

My helmet is a Giro Shiv size M (bought also in 2009/2010 season - but since they are just fine, I´m not replacing if not needed)


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

measure the width of your Crowbar Tanner hall googles, call store and get measurement of the googles your looking to purchase. 





:happy:


----------



## Hashiva (Nov 23, 2015)

I did it. Thanks!

Called both Backcountry and EVO and they told me I will have no trouble with the helmet, that it actually fits more helmets and it´s more about comfort/style (for ppl who dont like big goggles).

I´ll get the standard version... I want a big goggles! Now I must chose between Sapphire and Jade Prizm. They both look awesome and are kinda all-around (no nights, obviously)


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

It's too hard to guess with goggles since you need them to fit your face and helmet. For something that simple, why not just wait until you get to the resort or town/city you're staying in and pick up a pair after trying some on? You'll prob be stopping somewhere to buy discounted lift tix anyways right?


----------



## jjaaskel (Sep 9, 2014)

Hashiva said:


> I did it. Thanks!
> 
> Called both Backcountry and EVO and they told me I will have no trouble with the helmet, that it actually fits more helmets and it´s more about comfort/style (for ppl who dont like big goggles).
> 
> I´ll get the standard version... I want a big goggles! Now I must chose between Sapphire and Jade Prizm. They both look awesome and are kinda all-around (no nights, obviously)


Which one you did choose and how it has been epecially on cloudy weather? I am wondering with same choise :nerd:


----------



## Hashiva (Nov 23, 2015)

jjaaskel said:


> Which one you did choose and how it has been epecially on cloudy weather? I am wondering with same choise :nerd:


Whats up buddy?!

So I went with the regular Flight Deck and I´m loving them. Didin´t regret at all. My face is slim and the goggles is big, but I feel them very comfortable... They also fit most of helmets tbh. They are very big. and That´s what I most like!


----------



## jjaaskel (Sep 9, 2014)

Hashiva said:


> Whats up buddy?!
> 
> So I went with the regular Flight Deck and I´m loving them. Didin´t regret at all. My face is slim and the goggles is big, but I feel them very comfortable... They also fit most of helmets tbh. They are very big. and That´s what I most like!


Nice to hear you are happy. How about lenses, which one you did choose and how is that?


----------



## Hashiva (Nov 23, 2015)

jjaaskel said:


> Nice to hear you are happy. How about lenses, which one you did choose and how is that?


Prizm Sapphire. Awesome lenses... I like the Prizm thing... Not that uber super stuff they sell. I admit... But very good.


----------



## jjaaskel (Sep 9, 2014)

Ok, have I understood correctly that torch, jade and sapphire are basically same thing but just different color outside? And thus there is not much differencies in features?

At least if checking these it looks like that?
Oakley Snow Goggle Lens Tints - Tallington Lakes Pro Shop Blog
Oakley Expands Prizm Offering - evo Culture, Community, Cause


----------



## Hashiva (Nov 23, 2015)

jjaaskel said:


> Ok, have I understood correctly that torch, jade and sapphire are basically same thing but just different color outside? And thus there is not much differencies in features?
> 
> At least if checking these it looks like that?
> Oakley Snow Goggle Lens Tints - Tallington Lakes Pro Shop Blog
> Oakley Expands Prizm Offering - evo Culture, Community, Cause


they are very very very similar from the perspective of the rider (sapphire and jade) - I could not see any difference. They are both pink/rose looking from inside, which is beautiful and super useful.


----------



## jjaaskel (Sep 9, 2014)

Hashiva said:


> they are very very very similar from the perspective of the rider (sapphire and jade) - I could not see any difference. They are both pink/rose looking from inside, which is beautiful and super useful.


Cool, I think I will go with sapphire as I like blue more :smile:

How about bad weather lens, I have had hi yellow with my airbrakes and that has been great. But have been reading some reviews which have been saying that prizm rose would be even better..or should I go with both.? :grin:


----------

